# ICC Profile Ricoh SG3110DN



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a ICC profile for a ricoh sg3110dn that I am going to use for sublimation I found this one

Sawgrass Europe - PowerDriver-R & ICC Profile Downloads 

I am in the US will this ICC work or were can I get one?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

hollywood1 said:


> I need a ICC profile for a ricoh sg3110dn that I am going to use for sublimation I found this one
> 
> Sawgrass Europe - PowerDriver-R & ICC Profile Downloads
> 
> I am in the US will this ICC work or were can I get one?


Sawgrass Technologies - Technical Support - SubliJet-R - Ricoh SG 3110DN


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have heard of icc profiles I could download


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

hollywood1 said:


> I have heard of icc profiles I could download


Power driver has the ICC's built in.

Conde systems offers strictly ICC support w/o Power Driver, however, I believe you must purchase your inks from them to obtain the ICC.

I am also assuming you are using Sublijet-R inks, which the Power Driver or Conde's ICC's were designed for, a 3rd party sub ink would need a unique ICC for that specific ink.


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Power driver has the ICC's built in.
> 
> Conde systems offers strictly ICC support w/o Power Driver, however, I believe you must purchase your inks from them to obtain the ICC.
> 
> I am also assuming you are using Sublijet-R inks, which the Power Driver or Conde's ICC's were designed for, a 3rd party sub ink would need a unique ICC for that specific ink.


I using the sublijet-r inks from sawgrass and I have the power driver from sawgrass just throught I needed a ICC profile.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Harold.. you are good to go... as stated above. power driver you have had the ICC profile built in.


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> Harold.. you are good to go... as stated above. power driver you have had the ICC profile built in.


Thanks for reply and info


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

ummm... I'll just ask here!

I just bought a Ricoh 3110DN. The printer comes with Sawgrass instruction CD and preloaded with DYE-SUB cartridges. I'm not sure if I have my ICC profiles or not. I imported a file named Ricoh_Sublimation_SubSet.json in printer preferences one-click presets and edited color managements in corel draw according to the sawgrass instruction PDF.
Is that all? Is the ICC profile installed? Do I need to download PowerDriver? (It wasn't included in the installation CD)



thanks y'all!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

***** said:


> ummm... I'll just ask here!
> 
> I just bought a Ricoh 3110DN. The printer comes with Sawgrass instruction CD and preloaded with DYE-SUB cartridges. I'm not sure if I have my ICC profiles or not. I imported a file named Ricoh_Sublimation_SubSet.json in printer preferences one-click presets and edited color managements in corel draw according to the sawgrass instruction PDF.
> Is that all? Is the ICC profile installed? Do I need to download PowerDriver? (It wasn't included in the installation CD)
> ...


You need to download and register the Power Driver at the SG website. The color managment is built in to the Power Driver. Sawgrass only offers a "stand alone" sublimation ICC profile for Artanium inks.


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

How can I know if i have Artanium ink or the other one (SubliJet?)?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

***** said:


> How can I know if i have Artanium ink or the other one (SubliJet?)?


Sawgrass only uses SublijetR inks in the Ricohs


----------



## inkoead (Nov 3, 2013)

@mgparrish, I've seen the power driver mentioned a few times in this forum. How difficult would it be to setup an ICC profile for the Ricoh SG3110DN using sublijet-R ink if I don't have the power driver? Is it that much more difficult? Can you explain the relationship between the power driver and the ICC? 

(I am running on Mac, just FYI)


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

inkoead said:


> @mgparrish, I've seen the power drieeever mentioned a few times in this forum. How difficult would it be to setup an ICC profile for the Ricoh SG3110DN using sublijet-R ink if I don't have the power driver? Is it that much more difficult? Can you explain the relationship between the power driver and the ICC?
> 
> (I am running on Mac, just FYI)


Conde Systems has ICC's for Ricoh/Mac suggest to give them a call. I have never set up Mac myself


----------



## wpuckett (Mar 27, 2017)

I have downloaded the power driver but it doesn't give me the option to register it. Am I doing something wrong? I am using a Mac OS Sierra and trying to set up for Chromablast.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

inkoead said:


> @mgparrish, I've seen the power driver mentioned a few times in this forum. How difficult would it be to setup an ICC profile for the Ricoh SG3110DN using sublijet-R ink if I don't have the power driver? Is it that much more difficult? Can you explain the relationship between the power driver and the ICC?
> 
> (I am running on Mac, just FYI)


Power driver is a utility that acts as a printer driver. It has the color correction built in.

It's not hard to setup for ICC use, Sawgrass has guides specific to the MacProfile and your graphic app here.

Log In to Access Resources - Sawgrass

You need to sign up for log in of course.


----------

